# MS 150 Sept 13-14 New Bern N.C.



## suburbancycles (Oct 31, 2007)

If your looking to ride in this and would like to join a team, by no means are we a fast team but its a great group and we have alot of fun

event details

description
Bike MS is a 2-day cycling event that raises funds to support people living with multiple sclerosis in Eastern North Carolina and throughout the United States. Money raised through this event funds MS research, programs, services, and advocacy. Last year, over 2,000 cyclists and volunteers participated in the event and raised over $1.4 million to create a world free of MS. View more 2007 event results.

Bike MS cyclists enjoy two full days of riding through rural Eastern North Carolina. Each day, cyclists can choose to ride 30, 75, or 100 miles on fully-supported routes. At the conclusion of each day's ride, cyclists are greeted by cheerful volunteers, a delicious, hot meal, ice cold beverages, and live entertainment. It's a great time, you should join us!

For a more detailed description of the weekend, please see the schedule of events (tentative).

location
The 2008 Bike MS event will be held at Union Point Park in New Bern, North Carolina. This historic, waterfront town is the second oldest town in North Carolina and is situated where the Trent and Neuse Rivers meet. There are over 150 historic landmarks including the magnificent Tryon Palace, the birthplace of Pepsi, and a 157,000 acre national forest. You and your family will be sure to enjoy the relaxed, friendly personality of this charming town. For more information about New Bern, please visit http://www.visitnewbern.org/. 



http://bikenct.nationalmssociety.org/site/PageServer?pagename=BIKE_NCT_homepage


----------

